# Perforated Aluminum Floor



## RutStrut (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone ever DIY in your jon boat? What tools needed, what materials needed and how much?


----------



## semojetman (Jan 19, 2012)

I done my old boat and my buddy does it at his boat shop. 

I done it the cheaper route by placing 2 " thick foam under it for support. But when my buddy does it he builds aluminum bracing.

You will need some sort of nibbler or you could use a jigsaw to cut the flooring. You will need a rivet gun and a drill.
make a lot of measurements and a templet before you cut.

If you would be interested in having it done i can see how much he would charge for your size boat.


----------



## Stove Iron (Jan 28, 2012)

I have seen perforated stainless steel sheets discarded from a local meat packing plant used as Al boat floors. The worker I spoke with said he could use thinner sheets than Al because the SS sheets are stiffer. But I have no idea how much more SS sheets are compared to Al sheets.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Stainless is a LOT more than aluminum in cost. Especially when it comes to specialty items like perforated stainless sheet. But, it is more rigid than aluminum, and will outlast the life of the boat many times over.


----------

